# Curing Time



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does a smaller, thinner bar (hotel size) take less time to cure than a larger or full size bar? I would think so, but thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How much saponification takes place after the pour? Or is it finished once it gets to trace?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It is not finished once it gets to trace. (You could put some on your skin if you wanted to see how not finished it is, but I wouldn't suggest it.) Saponification is largely finished by the time the soap is firm enough to cut (with the possible exception of salt bars, which you cut very early because otherwise they are hard as rocks and can't be cut). There are some very small pH changes (indicating further chemical reaction) that go on afterwards, but nothing major. What is basically happening during the cure is that moisture is evaporating from the soap, making it harder and longer lasting. So a small bar will cure more quickly because it has more surface area relative to the amount of soap there is, which allows faster evaporation of the moisture in the soap. The actual time for the chemical reaction to occur is going to be essentially the same as a larger bar.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Stacey. That's what I thought, but wanted to check.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Cindy, 
If your wanting to learn more about soap making and the process here is some reading materials that I found helpful when I was just starting out.

http://www.millersoap.com/

Have fun with your new adventure  
Lynn


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

WARNING
This came up when I clicked on the SECOND site.

__________________________________________-


Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for 85.234.191.0

What is the current listing status for 85.234.191.0?
This site is not currently listed as suspicious.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 33 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?
Of the 1039 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 0 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2010-10-27, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-10-27.
Malicious software includes 1471 exploit(s), 297 trojan(s), 22 scripting exploit(s).

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS6851 (BKCNET).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?
Over the past 90 days, 85.234.191.0 appeared to function as an intermediary for the infection of 611 site(s) including grou.ps/, siam.im/, 2inside.com/.

Has this site hosted malware?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

well that sucks!! It used to be a pretty nice link to all sorts of good stuff- course that was a yr + ago- Sorry all!!!!
Millers is still a great site for a new person though 

ok try these

http://www.teachsoap.com/

http://www.cranberrylane.com/soapmaking.htm

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/

Of course these are all from that list above- I didn't get anything to pop up on me so I just posted a few of the links. Good Luck
Lynn


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Lynn. I have been on most of these sites. Funny though, I trust the goat people here the most.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lynn,
you can go back and edit your post to remove that link, if you want. I would have thought it a strange link, seeing as "becoming a radiologist" doesn't have anything to do with soap!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

lmao!! Sorry didn't notice that!!! I will try lol


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

ok got it hehehe Sorry! that'll teach me not to proof read!


----------

